
50+ Real-World Blockchain Use Cases - halfbrown
https://thebitcoin.pub/t/50-use-cases-for-blockchain-infographic/41596
======
BreakfastB0b
50+ Real-World Blockchain Use Cases that all involve some kind of trusted
party thus invalidating the whole point of using a blockchain in the first
place. Call me when you have a solution to the Trustless Oracle Problem. Until
then just use a fucking database.

~~~
dick_sucker2
There is the ChainLink project that aims to solve the problem of centralized
Oracles.

------
startupdiscuss
Some of these seem to weaken the case for blockchain for two reasons:

1\. They ultimately require some kind of real world authority. For instance a
land registry requires the authority to accept the transaction and then
enforce it.

2\. They're just using crypto

It would be interesting to see which 3-5 of these applications people think
genuinely require the block chain and serve a need.

~~~
dick_sucker2
That's the extreme end of things. It's like saying that no application can
ever be decentralized because developers are involved. If you're looking for a
perfect system then blockchain doesn't make sense. But in that case the
internet doesn't make sense either and we should all go back to pen and paper.

~~~
dang
Sorry, but you can't have an account called dick_sucker2 on HN. That amounts
to trolling the site with everything you post.

I've banned the account but you're welcome to email hn@ycombinator.com with a
better username and we can rename it for you and unban it.

------
egwynn
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17292797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17292797)

------
ummjackson
The guy who created this is the CEO of "essentia.one", who are listed 4 times
on the infographic. Blatant self-promotion. Cringe.
[https://twitter.com/ZagoMatteoGian/status/100942661434465894...](https://twitter.com/ZagoMatteoGian/status/1009426614344658945)

